# Ignore list ;)



## mmaria (May 15, 2014)

I have no idea where to post this so mods move it where appropriate.

So... I don't have anyone on the ignore list.

During these few months I've been here there's just one person (X) I don't like that much to think about "ignore" Every time I open X's thread I get that desire to ignore because it really gets me in a way no one else do. I have an urge to yell "How can you do/think/act like that!?" 
You'd think that I could simply ignore X's threads without hitting "ignore" but I can't'. I'm always curious what I'll find inside and of course I always get frustrated.

... but then again, maybe I'll miss something clever others have to say in that thread.... and I don't hit the button (is there a button actually?)

How many members are on your ignore list? and do you have one at all? reasons?


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

I don't have anyone, cause censorship is bad.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (May 15, 2014)

hmmm. who started this thread?


----------



## bribrius (May 15, 2014)

only one on my ignore list is myself


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2014)

Click on the persons name
go to their Profile
and the 3rd option down is "Add to Ignore list"


----------



## bribrius (May 15, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Click on the persons name
> go to their Profile
> and the 3rd option down is "Add to Ignore list"


thanks. I was wondering how to add you. (jk)


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2014)

Never used it on any site - barring maybe once or twice in live chat sites when a spambot gets in and posts pages of rubbish (and then its just to ignore them before mods removed them). 

I generally don't pick many fights with people, and if someone annoys me to the point where I want to ignore them I just ignore them.


----------



## wyogirl (May 15, 2014)

I've done it once to one person but then I had to undo it because if I was reading a thread and that person commented, I didn't see it (obviously), but the problem was that I then couldn't follow the conversation because someone else inevitably replied to that persons comment.... it just made things confusing.


----------



## mmaria (May 15, 2014)

IronMaskDuval said:


> hmmm. who started this thread?


lol! thanks!


----------



## TheNevadanStig (May 15, 2014)

Man, I didn't know I bothered that many people!
I don't have any on mine. Forums are public, populated by the public. Thing is about people, there's always going to be some you just don't mix well with. Such is life.


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2014)

bribrius said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Click on the persons name
> ...


That's okay
You've been added on mine since you got here so I never see any of your posts  :mrgreen:


----------



## SCraig (May 15, 2014)

Mine is rather extensive


----------



## mmaria (May 15, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I've done it once to one person but then I had to undo it because if I was reading a thread and that person commented, I didn't see it (obviously), but the problem was that I then couldn't follow the conversation because someone else inevitably replied to that persons comment.... it just made things confusing.


 exactly what I thought is going to happen
but then again, my X person don't get involved in any of the other threads, except their own... so I wont be missing anything


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2014)

mmaria said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> > I've done it once to one person but then I had to undo it because if I was reading a thread and that person commented, I didn't see it (obviously), but the problem was that I then couldn't follow the conversation because someone else inevitably replied to that persons comment.... it just made things confusing.
> ...


You still see ignored ppl's comments when someone quotes them.

But it really messes up the flow of the thread


----------



## mmaria (May 15, 2014)

Overread said:


> I generally don't pick many fights with people, and if someone annoys me to the point where I want to ignore them I just ignore them.


 I wish I have that power  

i don't get in fight or else with people, if we don't agree I move on, but... this X, well I expected to "ignore" after hearing about experiences


----------



## sm4him (May 15, 2014)

None. Yet. But that may just be about to change (and no, that's not a joke, and no, I'm not referring to the OP or anyone who has posted in this thread). 

I've been VERY tempted just two or three times, but I've always decided to just virtually "walk away" instead--remind myself that this IS the internet and there's just no reason to let anyone here push my buttons or get a rise out of me.  In each case so far, I've outlasted them--they are no longer around and I am.

Hoping that holds true this time, too.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 15, 2014)

sm4him said:


> None. Yet. But that may just be about to change (and no, that's not a joke, and no, I'm not referring to the OP or anyone who has posted in this thread).



Wait... I haven't posted in this thread.  Also, I noticed she never asks for a 2nd cup of my coffee.. hmm....  Yikes!

Lol

I don't use the ignore feature myself, though I have to admit I've been tempted to once or twice.


----------



## TheFantasticG (May 15, 2014)

SCraig said:


> Mine is rather extensive



+92827383928871


----------



## webestang64 (May 15, 2014)

I ignore the ignore feature..............


----------



## bribrius (May 15, 2014)

i'm hoping i'm on at least someones list I sure have earned it. Really though. If you can block out a wife for years you don't need a ignore button.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2014)

I don't have anyone on a ignore list or felt the need to yet. I rather try to build a friends list instead.


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2014)

I've been here for like 11 years and I've  never added anyone to my ignore list... despite several excellent candidates (per month).

That said, I HIGHLY encourage people to put anyone who irritates them on their ignore list. Sometimes people just get a hard-on for giving each other a ration of ****.

Wow... that was exceedingly crass.

Can you put moderators on ignore? lol


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2014)

Please don't ignore me, Sharon. I wub you!


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2014)

I have two people on ignore. I've occasionally clicked on the "Read Post" option, and...after allll this time they still deserve being ignored, and they shall continue to make my very select list.


----------



## DarkShadow (May 15, 2014)

Some people never change.Ten years later there older and still a DH


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

Derrel is a silly man who smells of elderberries!

Just checking...


----------



## Derrel (May 15, 2014)

Oh, runnah...I'm not so mean-spirited as to ignore an attention-whore like you! I would neeeeever do that!!!  ;-)


----------



## Overread (May 15, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Can you put moderators on ignore? lol



Sadly our dear members can't, they have to suffer us


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

Derrel said:


> Oh, runnah...I'm not so mean-spirited as to ignore an attention-whore like you! I would neeeeever do that!!!  ;-)



Whew, I was almost worried that someone wasn't paying attention to me.


----------



## manaheim (May 15, 2014)

runnah said:


> Derrel is a silly man who smells of elderberries!
> 
> Just checking...



yeah, well your mother was a hamster!


----------



## BillM (May 15, 2014)

Two and i hope it stays that short. It was about to go to three but I don't think that the "member" in question stayed past their own welcome back thread.


----------



## snowbear (May 15, 2014)

I had two from a while back but they seem to be gone, so I've cleared it a few weeks ago.  Alas, now there's a recent addition.


----------



## binga63 (May 15, 2014)

I don't ignore, no point , if I don't like some one's opinion it is still their opinion I can't change it by ignoring so I just move on


----------



## sm4him (May 15, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Please don't ignore me, Sharon. I wub you!



Oh, dear Bunny, I could NEVER ignore YOU, even if you weren't a mod. I wub you too! :hug::



robbins.photo said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > None. Yet. But that may just be about to change (and no, that's not a joke, and no, I'm not referring to the OP or anyone who has posted in this thread).
> ...



Nah, robbins, I could never ignore you, either, because...uh...well...ummm...give me a minute, here, man.... :lmao:


----------



## Braineack (May 15, 2014)

Having people on ignore doesn't hide threads and you can see the posts with a click of the button.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2014)

Ignore list, since 2009?
150.

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!


----------



## limr (May 15, 2014)

wyogirl said:


> I've done it once to one person but then I had to undo it because if I was reading a thread and that person commented, I didn't see it (obviously), but the problem was that I then couldn't follow the conversation because someone else inevitably replied to that persons comment.... it just made things confusing.



For a long time, I avoided using the Ignore list because of this same reason. As annoying as someone was to me, I didn't want it to interrupt the flow of conversation.

Here's the thing, though. I decided to go ahead and try it. And y'know what? It hasn't changed a single thing about how I can follow a conversation. The people I'm ignoring generally a) never add anything useful - nothing *I* find useful, anyway - or b) end up being quoted by other posters who find themselves embroiled in yet another inane argument with the Ignored person, who will invariably end their "argument" with "You're wrong and I'm right."

I still find myself able to follow the useful portion of the conversation juuuuuuust fiiiiiiiine without seeing the posts by the Ignored people. And if sometimes I can't, or get too curious, I can always choose to view individual posts. And as Derrel said, when I do look at the hidden posts, it's never anything that changes my mind about the Ignore list.



bribrius said:


> i'm hoping i'm on at least someones list I sure have earned it. Really though. If you can block out a wife for years you don't need a ignore button.



Sorry, not on mine! You're a curious fellow (which is a compliment, fyi) even though statements like your second one make it tempting to add you to the list! 

For the record, I've got three people on my list. 

Most of the time, I am able to ignore their posts even if I can see them, but the Ignore list just makes it SOOOO much easier to do so, and lord knows I need more things in my life to be easy! Seriously, folks, at least try it. You can always undo it if you don't like it.


----------



## sm4him (May 15, 2014)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Ignore list, since 2009?
> 150.
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE!



Uh-oh. Is THAT why you never talk to me anymore?


----------



## sm4him (May 15, 2014)

Now, if we had a "Smite" button, I'd use the daylights out of THAT!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 15, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Uh-oh. Is THAT why you never talk to me anymore?



It's probably the most logical explanation.


----------



## mishele (May 15, 2014)

I love everyone!!
No one has ever pushed me to that point...hehe That wasn't a challenge mind you!!


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

Can we put topics on ignore? Like anything with "what+lens" or "what+Camera" and of course "art".


----------



## mishele (May 15, 2014)

I just put runnah on ignore.


----------



## runnah (May 15, 2014)

mishele said:


> I just put runnah on ignore.



Oh yeah, well I put you on the jerk list!


----------



## mishele (May 15, 2014)

What did he say?!! Damn!! I hate the ignore list!


----------



## table1349 (May 15, 2014)

manaheim & runnah on vacation???


----------



## astroNikon (May 15, 2014)

sm4him said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't ignore me, Sharon. I wub you!
> ...


----------



## mmaria (May 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Click on the persons name
> go to their Profile
> and the 3rd option down is "Add to Ignore list"


 I've just noticed that a certain person which told me a certain bad thing in a certain thread,was on my profile. The only conclusion is that he's been putting me on his ignore list.... hm... not sure how I feel... after all... it's my first time...

and just to add, he's the first person that told me something bad... and I didn't put him on "ignore"

After reading Leonore's post in this thread, I'll certainly add my X to ignore

eta: is there any way I could find who put me on "ignore" (not me necessary because I'm sooo nice around here) but can it be seen?


----------



## manaheim (May 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


----------



## sm4him (May 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > manaheim said:
> ...


----------



## astroNikon (May 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > Click on the persons name
> ...



That person could just be seeing what equipment, location in the world, or threads, posts, etc you have .. GPS location .. ignore list   lol


----------



## runnah (May 16, 2014)

manaheim said:


> Wow.




Thats right, you're my rabbit *****.


----------



## pgriz (May 16, 2014)

While the Ignore list may be satisfying to use for people you'd want to go away, I'd like to have a "please come back" list, for people who were wonderful participants, and then, for whatever reason, disappeared off the forum.  I've got MLeeks on that list, and Emily (but she's been popping up again, so Yay!) and Bitter (hey guy, I know you're back, kinda, but I really miss your photographs!), and a few others.  I miss Frederico (Invisible), and Nandakumar (Frequency), and Squirrels...  There are many who gave us very unique views and images.   I've been wondering what Tyler (o hey tyler) has been up to.  Sometimes, you don't know what you've got until it's gone.  And then, that tiny silence grows and after a while, you become aware that there's something missing.


----------



## pixmedic (May 16, 2014)

sm4him said:


> None. Yet. But that may just be about to change (and no, that's not a joke, and no, I'm not referring to the OP or anyone who has posted in this thread).
> 
> I've been VERY tempted just two or three times, but I've always decided to just virtually "walk away" instead--remind myself that this IS the internet and there's just no reason to let anyone here push my buttons or get a rise out of me.  In each case so far, I've outlasted them--they are no longer around and I am.
> 
> Hoping that holds true this time, too.



you just tell me who is  bothering you Sharon....and I'll drop a permanent "ignore" on them.  :mrgreen:


----------



## mmaria (May 16, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> That person could just be seeing what equipment, location in the world, or threads, posts, etc you have .. GPS location .. ignore list   lol


 I'm fully aware of what you're saying but I just wont accept that as the truth. I believe he deeply hates me (he doesn't know me at all and we've never met each other in threads) but somehow he managed to tell me something not nice...


----------



## mmaria (May 16, 2014)

pgriz said:


> While the Ignore list may be satisfying to use for people you'd want to go away, I'd like to have a "please come back" list, for people who were wonderful participants, and then, for whatever reason, disappeared off the forum.  I've got MLeeks on that list, and Emily (but she's been popping up again, so Yay!) and Bitter (hey guy, I know you're back, kinda, but I really miss your photographs!), and a few others.  I miss Frederico (Invisible), and Nandakumar (Frequency), and Squirrels...  There are many who gave us very unique views and images.   I've been wondering what Tyler (o hey tyler) has been up to.  Sometimes, you don't know what you've got until it's gone.  And then, that tiny silence grows and after a while, you become aware that there's something missing.


aw... that was nice...


----------



## astroNikon (May 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > That person could just be seeing what equipment, location in the world, or threads, posts, etc you have .. GPS location .. ignore list   lol
> ...


Best to stay away from hatred .. it just tends to spawn more hatred.


----------



## pgriz (May 16, 2014)

mmaria said:


> aw... that was nice...





astroNikon said:


> Best to stay away from hatred .. it just tends to spawn more hatred.



At a certain point, you realize that life's way too short to hold grudges and hates.  Those kinds of feeling weight you down and focus attention on the things that are unhelpful.  If you really want to destroy someone, understand them better than they understand themselves - and at that point, you don't need to hate them any more, but pity them for what they are blind to.  None of us are born "good" or "evil" - that coloring comes from our circumstances and our choices.


----------



## shefjr (May 16, 2014)

pgriz said:


> While the Ignore list may be satisfying to use for people you'd want to go away, I'd like to have a "please come back" list, for people who were wonderful participants, and then, for whatever reason, disappeared off the forum.  I've got MLeeks on that list, and Emily (but she's been popping up again, so Yay!) and Bitter (hey guy, I know you're back, kinda, but I really miss your photographs!), and a few others.  I miss Frederico (Invisible), and Nandakumar (Frequency), and Squirrels...  There are many who gave us very unique views and images.   I've been wondering what Tyler (o hey tyler) has been up to.  Sometimes, you don't know what you've got until it's gone.  And then, that tiny silence grows and after a while, you become aware that there's something missing.



I agree. There are many people I miss who were on here when first joined who are no longer here. I guess that's just the normal turnover rate though.


----------



## robbins.photo (May 16, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Nah, robbins, I could never ignore you, either, because...uh...well...ummm...give me a minute, here, man.... :lmao:



Well you couldn't ignore me because.. um.. hmm... geez.  Ok, ya, I got nothing either.. lol


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2014)

I ignore you!


----------



## robbins.photo (May 16, 2014)

Designer said:


> I ignore you!



Sorry, what?  Have to be honest I wasn't really paying attention there.

Wow.. this beta version of the new apathy list feature is fantastic!  Even better than the traditional ignore list!  lol


----------



## DarkShadow (May 16, 2014)

pgriz said:


> While the Ignore list may be satisfying to use for people you'd want to go away, I'd like to have a "please come back" list, for people who were wonderful participants, and then, for whatever reason, disappeared off the forum.  I've got MLeeks on that list, and Emily (but she's been popping up again, so Yay!) and Bitter (hey guy, I know you're back, kinda, but I really miss your photographs!), and a few others.  I miss Frederico (Invisible), and Nandakumar (Frequency), and Squirrels...  There are many who gave us very unique views and images.   I've been wondering what Tyler (o hey tyler) has been up to.  Sometimes, you don't know what you've got until it's gone.  And then, that tiny silence grows and after a while, you become aware that there's something missing.



I agree and I wonder what happen to shooterJ.


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2014)

Yeah, I thought the wink would make the "ignore" thing less painful.


----------



## astroNikon (May 16, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I saw NOTHING. That's my story, and I'm sticking to it.
> Manny has nothing to worry about.  You, on the other hand...you might wanna sleep with one eye open...


----------



## shefjr (May 16, 2014)

I miss casiocasio10. Best posts eva!:lmao:


----------



## table1349 (May 16, 2014)

Designer said:


> I ignore you!



Did you also save 15% on your car insurance in 15 minutes?


----------



## robbins.photo (May 16, 2014)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > I ignore you!
> ...



"That's not how it works.. that's not how any of this stuff works"

Lol..love that commericial.  I laugh my butt off everytime it comes on.


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2014)

runnah said:


> Derrel is a silly man who smells of elderberries!
> 
> Just checking...


----------



## snerd (May 16, 2014)

Never ever use it on any forum. You miss a lot of the entertainment!


----------



## rexbobcat (May 16, 2014)

I had one person on my ignore list but I took them off eventually.


----------



## Designer (May 16, 2014)

shefjr said:


> I miss casiocasio10. Best posts eva!:lmao:



Now that's a name I've not heard in a long time.  

(I was trying to find an Obi-Wan Kenobi smiley.)


----------



## Jusstin (May 16, 2014)

Well no one is in my ignore list.


----------

